# Guy gets arse chewed instead of head trauma



## okietreedude1 (Dec 1, 2004)

We were doing a removal today at a local low risk correctional facility here in town. Since the tree was right next to the dorms, guys were walking right under us in the beginning. I got tired of it so I had one of the guys go to the shop for the boundry tape and stakes. 

This took care of the problem except for 1 guy who thought "If i hurry, I can make it through here". He did make it, but on the other side was one of the wardens. BUSTED! He was promptly called on the line and read the right act. The ole' boy tried to weasel out......,'but how else was I going to get here'...W - 'uh, well son, you could go down the back steps and around...'

I had to chuckle....I even thought of telling the warden thanks.


----------



## Nickrosis (Dec 1, 2004)

Good move with the tape.

It goes beyond covering your arse to genuinely looking out for other people's best interests. Sometimes I'll zone out on something and miss my surroundings and need a warning tape in front of me or something. Right, Xander? I could be part of Detroit's streets if he hadn't shouted "Look, it's Carly!" so that I would look up.


----------

